# german shepherd growth rate?



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a german shepherd puppy that was born 12-11-08. She looks like she hasnt grown at all. She has lost her puppy fluff and basically look slike a mini version of a adult. The vet says she is just ight not be huge. But i saw her mom and dad and they were huge..I hope i didnt get the runt of the litter 
Whats a good growth rate for german shepherd puppies? anyone have pictures of there gsd at this agae?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Their growth rate is (and should be) slow. And just because her parents were huge doesn't mean she will be. And she shouldn't be.

This is a medium/medium-large breed. 55 lb females, especially in working lines aren't uncommon.

She's not filled out at a year old...that'll take another 2-3 years. She won't get any taller than she is now...not noticeably anyway. You just have to wait for amturity to come.


----------



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

well this makes sense as she is working lines. I guess iw as quick to compare her to the growth of my other dog bailey. He was huge at 5months and now is not really bigger than an average lab.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

it takes 4 years or near about that to see full growth of ur dog


----------



## LHMonster (May 7, 2009)

My Long haired GSD was born on 12-16-2008 and she still is growing in height. GSD tend to look skinny when growing up. I was told at 20 weeks my gsd should be 35-39 pounds. "Monster" has been growing at about 1.7 - 2.2 pounds per week (its better for slower growth). 2.2 is the max a gsd should grow in a week. I will post a pic tonight when i get home. Note that my GSD is from germany and some american GSD are somewhat smaller. She is not as big as my moms adult GSD, so she still has a few inches to grow in height. Her mom is about 75 pounds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say American GSD are smaller....at least not in terms of height.

I have an American dog I'm showing that is really pushing the standard. A friend of mine's old champion just passed a couple days ago...he was 28" tall. My crossline boy is 27"


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey there just like us, they have growth spurts and you never know when and how it will happen. At 15 months for sure they will get no taller, how they get to the 15 months is mother nature working her miracles. I myself like medium sized Shepherds as it's not how much dog in the work, it's how much work in the dog. Just my preference.


----------

